# Fruitflies wanted in Hampton Roads, Va.



## G3FiveX (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone have a spare culture or two I could buy? Went away over the weekend and my house sitter put my whole FF project out on the porch cause "they were nasty" and they all cooked :-/


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Good grief. What is wrong with people


----------



## G3FiveX (Feb 15, 2010)

I know :-/ it was 90-95 over the weekend but since they weren't in the sun, he figured they'd be OK. Thank god my dogs are nasty too or they'd be expired as well. Lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Where are you located? Maybe someone local to you can get a ff culture to you fast.


----------



## G3FiveX (Feb 15, 2010)

That's what I'm hoping for, I'm in Portsmouth, Va. The local Petco had several small cultures, but they were all dead and would take em a week to get more in. Anyone around? :-D


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you should send your house sitter on a quest for ffs. 

If he's willing to drive to Raleigh, I could give you a couple of mine. Or maybe get one of the sponsors to overnight a culture to you.


----------



## G3FiveX (Feb 15, 2010)

Ha, I should! He went to DC this weekend so I tried to talk him into driving to Baltimore to pick some up off someone else who offered. I ended up finding a local fish store who carried pinheads for some of their fish, so I bought 1,000 of em and gutloaded em and they goin to town on em. I have springtails too, but the larger frogs don't really bother with em much, but it should tide me over till I can get some new cultures in a couple days.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very glad to hear it worked out!


----------

